# God Bless Our Veterans and The Servicemen and Women!!!!



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank You to All Our Military Veterans!!!!! and The Troops still Overseas!!!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Today is Veterans' day. I am proudly displaying the flag of the U.S.A. and thank those who are serving, have served, or have sacrified for the flag and the freedom for this great nation. For those who didn't display the flag today, one day you realize and it may be too late. I have lost a flag once long ago and this is my adopted country for many years and it is a privillege and an honor for me to display the flag. It is not just today Veterans' day, but everyday when you see a veteran or a man or a woman in uniform, say thank to the true hero.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

CatfishingHarry said:


> Thank You to All Our Military Veterans!!!!! and The Troops still Overseas!!!!


X2


----------

